# Iron Maiden is not in the Rock and Roll HOF



## TheOldSchool (Sep 9, 2014)

Whaaaaaat the fuck planet.  Why in the world is the likes of Grandmaster Flash in the Hall but not IRON. FUCKING. MAIDEN.

UP. THE. FUCKING. IRONS.


----------



## Mr. H. (Sep 9, 2014)

That institution is a goddamn joke. They proved it themselves years ago.


----------



## TheOldSchool (Sep 9, 2014)

Flavor Flav is in there.  Fucking Flavor Flav.  Wtf people.


----------



## Pogo (Sep 9, 2014)

Man the horses!

DUMB-but-a-DUMB-but-a-DUMB...


in before the Shartstain


----------



## TheOldSchool (Sep 9, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Man the horses!
> 
> DUMB-but-a-DUMB-but-a-DUMB...
> 
> ...


God damn right son


----------



## TheOldSchool (Sep 9, 2014)

Iron Maiden = Unquestionable masters of triplets


----------



## Mr. H. (Sep 9, 2014)

I'm out. This HOF isn't worthy of comment...


----------



## shart_attack (Sep 9, 2014)

TheOldSchool said:


> Iron Maiden = Unquestionable masters of triplets



Yup.

And hardly a shock that some dumb bitch like Pogo who's never seen a real rock show doesn't understand that.


----------



## TheOldSchool (Sep 9, 2014)

Mr. H. said:


> I'm out. This HOF isn't worthy of comment...


----------



## Pogo (Sep 10, 2014)

shart_attack said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> > Iron Maiden = Unquestionable masters of triplets
> ...



I go back to... let's see... Cream, Airplane, et al.  That's when I was a spectator, before the production daze.
You, punk?
Oh wait, that's right -- you weren't even alive yet.  Silly me.

DUMBbuttheadDUMBbuttheadDUMBbuttheadDUMBbuttheadDUMBbuttheadDUMBbutthead​


----------



## konradv (Sep 10, 2014)

Neither are The Moody Blues!


----------



## Sunni Man (Sep 10, 2014)

TheOldSchool said:


> Flavor Flav is in there.  Fucking Flavor Flav.  Wtf people.



^^.........They induct this nitwit into the HOF.

Yet have given the legendary group "Deep Purple" the official snub every year.

What's up with that??    ......


----------



## NLT (Sep 10, 2014)

TheOldSchool said:


> Whaaaaaat the fuck planet.  *Why in the world is the likes of Grandmaster Flash in the Hall but not IRON. FUCKING. MAIDEN.*
> 
> UP. THE. FUCKING. IRONS.


Racist liberal ranting


----------



## TheOldSchool (Sep 10, 2014)

Sunni Man said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> > Flavor Flav is in there.  Fucking Flavor Flav.  Wtf people.
> ...



Deep Purple!  Good Lord HOF people what are you doing???


----------



## rightwinger (Sep 10, 2014)

konradv said:


> Neither are The Moody Blues!


 
Jethro Tull


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 10, 2014)

TheOldSchool said:


> Flavor Flav is in there.  Fucking Flavor Flav.  Wtf people.



I think he set a record for the world's longest "yeeeeeeeaaaaaaaahhhhhhh boooooooyyyyyyy!"


----------



## konradv (Sep 10, 2014)

rightwinger said:


> konradv said:
> 
> 
> > Neither are The Moody Blues!
> ...



or Stevie Ray Vaughn


----------



## Pogo (Sep 10, 2014)

Sunni Man said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> > Flavor Flav is in there.  Fucking Flavor Flav.  Wtf people.
> ...




Deep Purple are plagiarists.  (see Hush, derived from Lennon's A Day in the Life)

Not nearly to the extent Zeppelin were though.  Is that group of posers in the hall?
I mean, if Pete Rose, all time baseball hitter, can't get into _his_ hall... the idiom is a joke.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Sep 10, 2014)

konradv said:


> Neither are The Moody Blues!


or Deep fucking Purple......i "heard" that backstage during the press thing for the new inductees that year....James Hetfield said that whats really funny is the band that just about every fucking hard rocker from the 80's .....who are already here......sites them as one of the main reasons they got into rock ....that band is not here, and has never even been nominated......yea im talking Deep Purple.....thats pretty sad....


----------



## Harry Dresden (Sep 10, 2014)

Pogo said:


> shart_attack said:
> 
> 
> > TheOldSchool said:
> ...


saw Cream in late 68 Pogo.....Spirit opened for them....Spirits bald headed drummer was already 45 years old....when he died in 2012 at the age of 89.....oldest guy in rock.....just a little tidbit for you.....


----------



## Harry Dresden (Sep 10, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > TheOldSchool said:
> ...


what are you talking about Pogo?....Hush was written by Joe South and he is listed as the composer.....the song you are talking about is "Exposition/We Can Work It Out".....and Lennon/McCartney are listed in the credits....so where did they plagiarize?......


----------



## Pogo (Sep 10, 2014)

Harry Dresden said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > shart_attack said:
> ...



Cassidy, yup.
I _think _I saw them (some of that time being a blur) but not opening for Cream -- their opener for that show IIRC was Terry Reid.  Which was as underwhelming as it sounds.

The DP song you mention is not the one I mean, it was "Hush".  But you are correct, Joe South is the writer.  But the ripoff is plain as day; I heard it immediately on first hearing.  So Joe South should have been sued, while it's hard to believe DP weren't aware of what they were doing while recording it.

But now that you mention "Exposition" I gave it a listen and isn't this interesting -- it's ripped off directly from Beethoven's 7th Symphony.  My dad used to play this on piano all the time -- second movement here (cue 11:45):

​-- So it would appear DP were still plagiarists after all.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Sep 10, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


you dont plagiarize unless you are saying you wrote the song .....which they did not do.....or you dont give the true composer credit....they gave credit to the composers .......how did they "plagiarize"?.............


----------



## Pogo (Sep 10, 2014)

Harry Dresden said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Harry Dresden said:
> ...



I don't own the album but as far as I could determine from Wiki and such they claim to have written "Exposition" -- even though Beethoven had already written it.


----------



## Synthaholic (Sep 10, 2014)

rightwinger said:


> konradv said:
> 
> 
> > Neither are The Moody Blues!
> ...


^^^ There it is.  The biggest disgrace.

But ABBA is in the hall.


----------



## Synthaholic (Sep 10, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Sunni Man said:
> 
> 
> > ^^.........They induct this nitwit into the HOF.
> ...



His credentials as a player have never been questioned.  It's not why he's not in the hall.


----------



## Synthaholic (Sep 10, 2014)

King Crimson is also not in the Hall.


----------



## Pogo (Sep 10, 2014)

Synthaholic said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Sunni Man said:
> ...



Yeah I'm hip.

That's exactly why it's a joke.


----------



## Pogo (Sep 10, 2014)

Kate Bush?

Every time I see your avi she starts playing in my head.
Could be worse.  Could be much worse.


----------



## TheOldSchool (Sep 11, 2014)

Iron fucking Maiden > all the other bands you folks are complaining about


----------



## Pogo (Sep 11, 2014)

TheOldSchool said:


> Iron fucking Maiden > all the other bands you folks are complaining about



Pete Rose had way more hits.  Yet also not in the Hall.

Just sayin'.


----------



## TheOldSchool (Sep 11, 2014)

Pogo said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> > Iron fucking Maiden > all the other bands you folks are complaining about
> ...



Pretty much all of his stuff is already in the hall.  Maiden doesn't even have that!!!!!!!!!!

BWAAAAAHHHHH!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pogo (Sep 11, 2014)

Maybe cuz they're named after a torture device?

Shoulda gone with a flower.  More hits.


----------



## TheOldSchool (Sep 11, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Maybe cuz they're named after a torture device?
> 
> Shoulda gone with a flower.  More hits.



I bumped into Pete Rose while he was setting up an appearance to sign autographs in Vegas.  I walked into a sports memorabilia store for no other reason than it looked interesting and there he was.  I freaked out.  I felt like I was 12 years old again.  I got to speak to him for over half an hour.  I'll never forget it and the ball he signed (that I still had to pay $100 for) is atop my mantle as I type this.

Pete Rose should be in the Baseball Hall of Fame.  He's on the same level as the greatest who have ever played.  Babe Ruth would have wanted him on his team.

Iron Maiden > Pete Rose


----------



## Pogo (Sep 11, 2014)

TheOldSchool said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe cuz they're named after a torture device?
> ...







TheOldSchool said:


> Pete Rose should be in the Baseball Hall of Fame.  He's on the same level as the greatest who have ever played.  Babe Ruth would have wanted him on his team.







TheOldSchool said:


> Iron Maiden > Pete Rose





You sir, have crossed the line.  

Iron gallop gallop Maiden = Mario Mendoza.


----------



## TheOldSchool (Sep 11, 2014)

Pogo said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



Person who knows about Mario Mendoza = too nerdy to judge whether Rose or Maiden deserves the HOF more


----------



## Harry Dresden (Sep 11, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


come on Pogo....get your stuff right.....here is the listed writers on the record.....

Beethoven,Ritchie Blackmore,Nick Simper,Jon Lord,Ian Paice
Lennon–McCartney


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Sep 11, 2014)

The HOF is totally fucked. I was in Cleveland and had time to stop by there. I asked the guy at the entrance where I could find the Frank Zappa exhibit and he said "Who's Frank Zappa?"


----------



## Pogo (Sep 11, 2014)

Harry Dresden said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Harry Dresden said:
> ...



Well then somebody needs to change the Wiki page.


----------



## Pogo (Sep 11, 2014)

TheOldSchool said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > TheOldSchool said:
> ...



Au contraire -- how else would we have the phrase "Mendoza line"?

And knowing both, I repeat -- Pete Rose had WAY more hits.  And one might add, way more productive ones.


----------



## Pogo (Sep 11, 2014)

CrusaderFrank said:


> The HOF is totally fucked. I was in Cleveland and had time to stop by there. I asked the guy at the entrance where I could find the Frank Zappa exhibit and he said "Who's Frank Zappa?"



That right there renders the whole HOF a joke.
Let's face it --- Halls of Fame are not legitimate museums, they're tourist traps designed to pick pockets through a vast affirmation-wank of what the aficionado already knows.


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 11, 2014)

I like some Iron Maiden songs, but I don't know if they are Hall of Fame worthy.  Out of curiosity, for what reasons do people think they deserve to be in the HOF?


----------



## Harry Dresden (Sep 11, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...





Pogo said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...





Pogo said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


this is what was on the wiki page that i saw about the song.....

Exposition/We Can Work It Out


ChrisL said:


> I like some Iron Maiden songs, but I don't know if they are Hall of Fame worthy.  Out of curiosity, for what reasons do people think they deserve to be in the HOF?


during the 1980's Iron maiden were not only pretty big but they are also influential to those after them....but lets put it this way.....they have contributed more to Rock than Grand master Flash or Madonna......but they should not go in before Deep Purple and Judas Priest as far as hard rock goes....


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 11, 2014)

Harry Dresden said:


> during the 1980's Iron maiden were not only pretty big but they are also influential to those after them....but lets put it this way.....they have contributed more to Rock than Grand master Flash or Madonna......but they should not go in before Deep Purple and Judas Priest as far as hard rock goes....



I think they were okay, but not great, so IMO they really don't belong in the HOF.  Of course everyone is going to be angry when a band they really like is overlooked, but not every band can be in the HOF.  Of course, Madonna, et al. don't belong in the Rock and Roll HOF either though.  I don't think some of the judges know what Rock and Roll is.  Lol!


----------



## Toro (Sep 11, 2014)




----------



## Toro (Sep 11, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> I like some Iron Maiden songs, but I don't know if they are Hall of Fame worthy.  Out of curiosity, for what reasons do people think they deserve to be in the HOF?



Maiden are one of the greatest metal bands of all time.

Their Live After Death Tour in 1986 was the most attended on the planet that year.


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 11, 2014)

Toro said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > I like some Iron Maiden songs, but I don't know if they are Hall of Fame worthy.  Out of curiosity, for what reasons do people think they deserve to be in the HOF?
> ...



Well, I would disagree that they are the greatest.  I think there are a lot of metal bands that are better.


----------



## SillyWabbit (Sep 11, 2014)

All I have to say is one fucking word: Madonna.


----------



## SillyWabbit (Sep 11, 2014)

I vote for Engelbert Humperdinck!


----------



## Pogo (Sep 11, 2014)

Harry Dresden said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Well then somebody needs to change the Wiki page.
> ...




You didn't link anything, and we're beating a dead horse but here's what the page I saw said, under the track listing, and still does: (the page is here)


4."(a) Exposition"
"(b) We Can Work It Out" (The Beatles cover)Blackmore, Simper, Lord, Paice,
John Lennon, Paul McCartney7:06
[TBODY]
[/TBODY]So --- I'm just the messenger.

Personal tastes will always be no more than that but honesty y'all are selling Madonna short.  Seriously.  Whether it's art or not, the woman knew what she was doing and how to put a good song together -- _within_ the idiom wherein she worked.

DP, JP, IM as far as I'm concerned are nothing more than posers with amplifiers and effects boxes.  Not exactly out of reach of what anybody with the same toys can do (hence Mario Mendoza).

But I've never been impressed with techno jiggery-pokery.  I'm more looking for the human expression of art.  And working with live acts just, pardon the pun, amplified all that -- tractor trailers full of illusions; magicians with guitars and ego trips -- doesn't impress me.


----------



## TheOldSchool (Sep 11, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Do you enjoy today's metal? Then you owe a big ol' thank you to Iron Maiden. Over 120 million records sold and counting.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Sep 11, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > during the 1980's Iron maiden were not only pretty big but they are also influential to those after them....but lets put it this way.....they have contributed more to Rock than Grand master Flash or Madonna......but they should not go in before Deep Purple and Judas Priest as far as hard rock goes....
> ...


here is what the hall says about what it takes to get in.....
*To be eligible for induction as an artist (as a performer, composer, or musician) into the Rock and Roll Hall of Fame, the artist must have released a record, in the generally accepted sense of that phrase, at least 25 years prior to the year of induction; and have demonstrated unquestionable musical excellence. We shall consider factors such as an artist's musical influence on other artists, length and depth of career and the body of work, innovation and superiority in style and technique, but musical excellence shall be the essential qualification of induction* ......

Maiden fits that as far as hard rock goes.....Madonna doesnt....she is very influential as far as dress goes....but *musical excellence*?.....


----------



## Harry Dresden (Sep 11, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


its all a matter of what you like aint it?.....i think they and Judas Priest are better than Metallica.....but Metallica is in the Hall......


----------



## Harry Dresden (Sep 11, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


Pogo....that song has been out since 69 and every page i seen about them no one said anything about them ripping off any composer.....all except a fellow named Pogo...and you may not like DP.....but i have seen many a Guitar magazine holding Blackmore in pretty high regard and Keyboard Magazines doing the same with Jon Lord....and lots of 80's musicians naming them as big influences..... i dont care for Michael Jacksons stuff but i will give him a lot of credit for what he did with Music Videos in the 80's......as far as legacy,read this.....from wiki....*
Deep Purple are cited as one of the pioneers of hard rock and heavy metal, along withLed ZeppelinandBlack Sabbath.[2][113]The group have influenced a number of rock and metal bands includingMetallica,[114]Queen,[115]Aerosmith,[116]Van Halen,[117]Alice in Chains,[118]Pantera,[119]Bon Jovi,[120]Europe,[121]Rush,[122]Motörhead,[123]and manyNew Wave of British Heavy Metalbands such asIron Maiden,[124]Judas Priest,[125]andDef Leppard.[126]Iron Maiden's bassist and primary songwriter,Steve Harris, states that his band's "heaviness" was inspired by "Black Sabbath and Deep Purple with a bit of Zeppelin thrown in."[127]

In 1971, there were only three bands that mattered, Led Zeppelin, Black Sabbath, and Deep Purple

“
”
— Def Leppard vocalistJoe Elliot.[3]
In 2000, Deep Purple were ranked number 22 onVH1's "100 Greatest Artists of Hard Rock" programme.[128]In 2011, they received the Innovator Award at the 2011Classic RockAwards in London.[17]ARolling Stonereaders' poll in 2012 rankedMade in Japanthe sixth best live album of all time.[54]As part of the 40th anniversary celebrations ofMachine Head(1972),Re-Machined: A Tribute to Deep Purple's Machine Headwas released on 25 September 2012.[129]This tribute album features artists such asIron Maiden,Metallica,Steve Vai,Carlos Santana,Chickenfootconsisting of formerVan HalenmembersSammy HagarandMichael Anthony, guitaristJoe SatrianiandChad SmithofRed Hot Chili Peppers,The Flaming Lips,Black Label Society,Papa RoachvocalistJacoby Shaddix, and the supergroup Kings of Chaos featuringDef Leppardvocalist Joe Elliott,Steve Stevens, and formerGuns N' RosesmembersDuff McKaganandMatt Sorum.[129]

Prior to October 2012, Deep Purple had not been nominated for induction into theRock and Roll Hall of Fame(as they've been eligible since 1993), but were nominated for induction in 2012 and 2013.[130][131]Despite ranking 2nd in the public's vote on the Rock Hall fans’ ballot, which had over half a million votes, they were not inducted by the Rock Hall committee.[132]KissbassistGene Simmonsand Rush bassistGeddy Leecommented that Deep Purple should obviously be among the Rock and Roll Hall of Fame inductees.[133][134]There have been criticisms in the past over Deep Purple not having been inducted.TotoguitaristSteve Lukathercommented, "they putPatti Smithin there but not Deep Purple? What's the first song every kid learns how to play? ["Smoke On The Water"]...And they're not in the Rock and Roll Hall of Fame? ...the Rock and Roll Hall of Fame has lost its cool because of the glaring omissions."[135]FormerGuns N' RosesguitaristSlashexpressed his surprise and disagreement for the non-induction of Deep Purple; "The list of people who haven’t even been nominated is mind-boggling..(the) big one for me is Deep Purple. How could you not induct Deep Purple?".[136][137]When asked what band he'd like to see inducted into the Rock Hall, Metallica drummerLars Ulrichalso singled out Deep Purple.[138]Metallica guitaristKirk Hammettcommented: "I've been lobbying for Deep Purple for a long, long time. If Black Sabbath can be in the Rock and Roll Hall Of Fame, Deep Purple definitely belongs in the Rock And Roll Hall Of Fame. 'Cause they had great songs, great musicianship, they had an impact, and they're a huge influence on the heavy metal community as a whole. So I definitely think that they belong in the Rock and Roll Hall Of Fame."[139]In response to these, a Hall of Fame chief executive said, "The definition of ‘rock and roll’ means different things to different people, but as broad as the classifications may be, they all share a common love of the music."[133]Deep Purple vocalist Ian Gillan also commented, "To us, with the greatest respect, it doesn't mean a lot although it's rather like an award in the U.K., if I were to get one. I probably wouldn't accept it. But then again, after a week of thinking about it, I would accept it because it would be on behalf of the family and friends and everyone who supports the band and who's looked after us after all these years. It's kind of a recognition of everyone. But whether we deserve it, I don't know. I always get embarrassed talking about this stuff."[139]On October 16, 2013 Deep Purple were again announced as nominees for inclusion to the Hall.[18]Once again, they received the second highest fan votes but were yet again shunned by the Rock and Roll Hall of Fame.*
and who in the hell is Mario Mendoza?....


----------



## Pogo (Sep 11, 2014)

Harry Dresden said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Harry Dresden said:
> ...




None of that is the point Harry -- not having nor being familiar with the album I went to Wiki to find composer credits and that's what the page said, and still does.  As I said I am only the messenger.

As we said these are all matters of personal taste; DP never impressed me but your mileage may vary. 

Mario Mendoza is the source for the phrase "the Mendoza Line", that being the level of competence that is just barely enough to be in the big leagues (he was a shortstop).  If you're below the Mendoza Line, you don't belong on stage.  If you're at the Mendoza Line, you're teetering on the edge.


----------



## Pogo (Sep 11, 2014)

Harry Dresden said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Harry Dresden said:
> ...



I have no interest whatsoever in "dress" or what she does with it, but strictly from a musical standpoint, I know it'll be unpopular but, yeah I for one respect what she put together.  We could spend all night listing worse.


----------



## Synthaholic (Sep 11, 2014)

Pogo said:


> And knowing both, I repeat -- Pete Rose had WAY more hits.  And one might add, way more productive ones.



Too bad he is a degenerate gambler who bet on baseball - THE Cardinal Sin of the sport.


----------



## Synthaholic (Sep 11, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> *I like some Iron Maiden songs, but I don't know if they are Hall of Fame worthy.*  Out of curiosity, for what reasons do people think they deserve to be in the HOF?



I agree.  Are they more worthy than Def Leppard?  Bon Jovi?  Motley Crue?  Scorpions?

I would put Judas Priest in before any of those bands, or Iron Maiden.


----------



## Synthaholic (Sep 11, 2014)

List of Rock and Roll Hall of Fame inductees - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 11, 2014)

Synthaholic said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > *I like some Iron Maiden songs, but I don't know if they are Hall of Fame worthy.*  Out of curiosity, for what reasons do people think they deserve to be in the HOF?
> ...



Ronnie James Dio?  I don't think he's in there either.


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 11, 2014)

Harry Dresden said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Harry Dresden said:
> ...



I guess it depends on your musical tastes.


----------



## Synthaholic (Sep 11, 2014)

Let's not forget the 'Roll' part of it.

It's not the Rock Hall Of Fame.

It helps to explain acts like Hall & Oates, Smokey Robinson & The Miracles, Darlene Love, Madonna.

Nothing explains ABBA.


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 11, 2014)

Synthaholic said:


> Let's not forget the 'Roll' part of it.
> 
> It's not the Rock Hall Of Fame.
> 
> ...



Hall & Oates is in there?!!


----------



## Harry Dresden (Sep 11, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


well you were the one who said they were plagiarizing when they were not.......


----------



## Harry Dresden (Sep 11, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


i feel about her "musical" contribution the way you do about DP....


----------



## Harry Dresden (Sep 11, 2014)

Synthaholic said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > *I like some Iron Maiden songs, but I don't know if they are Hall of Fame worthy.*  Out of curiosity, for what reasons do people think they deserve to be in the HOF?
> ...


Bon Jovi?.....we are talking about hard rock here.....not "pretty" rock.....


----------



## Harry Dresden (Sep 11, 2014)

Synthaholic said:


> List of Rock and Roll Hall of Fame inductees - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia


some bands did not include some members who should have been....which was pretty fucked of them....


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 11, 2014)

Harry Dresden said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



I like Bon Jovi!    You know you like them too.  You just won't admit to it!


----------



## Pogo (Sep 11, 2014)

Harry Dresden said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Harry Dresden said:
> ...



Of course all these judgments are personal but it also includes the component of one's personal journey in life -- I think when Deep Purple hit the scene was coincident with the time I thought about what I was hearing and became aware that rock had stopped being original and was now embarking on derivative hackneyed cliché.

-- Which I guess is what's now called "metal".


----------



## Harry Dresden (Sep 11, 2014)

Synthaholic said:


> Let's not forget the 'Roll' part of it.
> 
> It's not the Rock Hall Of Fame.
> 
> ...


Smokey was pretty influential....


----------



## Harry Dresden (Sep 11, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...


no.....i do not care for those guys.....i like hard rock.....the people i hung with would have kicked me out of the house if i wanted to play that group.....and take away my headbangers card.....and then laughed at me and called me a pussy....


----------



## Harry Dresden (Sep 11, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


to me its all "Hard" Rock.....


----------



## Pogo (Sep 11, 2014)

Harry Dresden said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Harry Dresden said:
> ...



Ah yes, that would be testoterone rock.


----------



## Pogo (Sep 11, 2014)

Harry Dresden said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > Let's not forget the 'Roll' part of it.
> ...



I could never stand Smokey's voice.  But he wrote some seriously good songs.


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 11, 2014)

Harry Dresden said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Harry Dresden said:
> ...



  Come on, everybody likes this song, I don't care who you are!   "I've seen a million faces, and I've ROCKED them all!"  Yeah!  Woo-hoo!  Lol!


----------



## Harry Dresden (Sep 12, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


sorry......


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 12, 2014)

Harry Dresden said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Harry Dresden said:
> ...



It's the theme song to the movie Young Guns!!!  Good movie, and that is a good song.  What's not to like?  Oh, it's only "manly" to like certain kinds of music, I guess.


----------



## Synthaholic (Sep 12, 2014)

Harry Dresden said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > Let's not forget the 'Roll' part of it.
> ...


But he's not rock - he's roll.


----------



## Synthaholic (Sep 12, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > Let's not forget the 'Roll' part of it.
> ...


Yup - 2014 inductees, along with Cat Stevens, Peter Gabriel, Linda Ronstadt.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Sep 12, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...





ChrisL said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


you said it....not me.....


----------



## J.E.D (Sep 18, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Not nearly to the extent Zeppelin were though. Is that group of posers in the hall?


You called Zep posers? Eat a rotten turd


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 18, 2014)

J.E.D said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Not nearly to the extent Zeppelin were though. Is that group of posers in the hall?
> ...



This poster is an obnoxious, arrogant, and pompous person who apparently has a superiority complex and likes to patronize other posters.


----------



## J.E.D (Sep 18, 2014)

Anyway, to the op, fuck the HOF. Maiden rocks. Killers with Paul Dianno is probably my favorite album of theirs. Even though Dianno isn't as good of a vocalist as Dickinson.


----------



## Pogo (Sep 18, 2014)

J.E.D said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Not nearly to the extent Zeppelin were though. Is that group of posers in the hall?
> ...



Complete posers.  Yup.  And I've seen 'em.  
When my bandmates wanted to get on my case they'd tell me I was playing like Jimmy Page.  Which meant "clean it up, you're getting sloppy".


----------



## Pogo (Sep 18, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> J.E.D said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



Still butthurt that I won't call women "skanks" are we?


----------



## Moonglow (Sep 18, 2014)

rightwinger said:


> konradv said:
> 
> 
> > Neither are The Moody Blues!
> ...


Mot the Hoople,,or Ten Years After...


----------



## J.E.D (Sep 18, 2014)

Pogo said:


> J.E.D said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 18, 2014)

Pogo said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > J.E.D said:
> ...



I really don't care what you do, TBH.


----------



## Grandma (Sep 20, 2014)

Here's the deal with the "Rock" Hall, kids:

_Rolling Stone_ magazine. If the band/artist in question isn't one of _RS_'s little pets, they aren't getting in.

It wasn't like that the first couple of years, but then it got corrupted.


----------



## Synthaholic (Sep 20, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> J.E.D said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


Meh.  I never thought Zeppelin was that great, either.

Give me Montrose or Queen any day over Zep.  Even Aerosmith is better.


----------



## Synthaholic (Sep 20, 2014)

Grandma said:


> Here's the deal with the "Rock" Hall, kids:
> 
> _Rolling Stone_ magazine. If the band/artist in question isn't one of _RS_'s little pets, they aren't getting in.
> 
> It wasn't like that the first couple of years, but then it got corrupted.


That's why Kiss only made it this year instead of 15 years ago.  Jann Wenner hated them.


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 20, 2014)

Synthaholic said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > J.E.D said:
> ...



That's blasphemy!!!


----------



## Harry Dresden (Sep 20, 2014)

Synthaholic said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > J.E.D said:
> ...


seen Queen twice in 76 and 77.....Thin Lizzy opened in 76......Mother Fucking great band.....


----------



## TheOldSchool (Sep 20, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> seen Queen twice in 76 and 77.....Thin Lizzy opened in 76......Mother Fucking great band.....



Lucky bastard!  Mercury > Plant all day every day


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 20, 2014)

TheOldSchool said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > seen Queen twice in 76 and 77.....Thin Lizzy opened in 76......Mother Fucking great band.....
> ...



I think you quoted me accidentally.    Never saw Queen.


----------



## TheOldSchool (Sep 20, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Well damn!!!  That sucks for us doesn't it?


----------



## Synthaholic (Sep 21, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


No, just the opinion of a professional musician.  



But just an opinion.


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 21, 2014)

Synthaholic said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...



I don't understand how anyone could not like Led Zeppelin.  You must be lying.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Sep 21, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


you said the same thing about Bon Jovi....


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 21, 2014)

Harry Dresden said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...



I was just teasing about Bon Jovi, but not about Led Zeppelin!


----------



## Ropey (Sep 21, 2014)

TheOldSchool said:


> Whaaaaaat the fuck planet.  Why in the world is the likes of Grandmaster Flash in the Hall but not IRON. FUCKING. MAIDEN.
> 
> UP. THE. FUCKING. IRONS.



It doesn't matter to me.

Cheap Trick's gonna get in and that's what matters to me.  Remember the Budokan?


----------



## Harry Dresden (Sep 21, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


well unfortunately lots of people have that opinion of Zeppelin.... maybe it has to do with the times they have been caught plagiarizing the old Blues guys....


----------



## Synthaholic (Sep 21, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> I don't understand how anyone could not like Led Zeppelin.  You must be lying.


Shrieking vocals, histrionic, non-melodic guitar solos, and so-so songs.

I don't understand how anyone could not like Gino Vannelli, but there ya go.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Sep 21, 2014)

Synthaholic said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > I don't understand how anyone could not like Led Zeppelin.  You must be lying.
> ...


i never understood why UFO wasnt bigger.....Michael  Schenker......Ya..... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




......


----------



## Synthaholic (Sep 21, 2014)

Harry Dresden said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


I forgot about UFO!

If I or someone else hasn't already said - also Scorpions.

Who did Ronnie James Dio sing with again?

April Wine was a pretty good hard rock band.

Blue Cheer.  Nazareth.  Mountain.


----------



## Synthaholic (Sep 21, 2014)

Q:  What has 9 arms and sucks?

A:  Def Leppard


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 21, 2014)

Synthaholic said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...



RJD sang with Rainbow and then had a solo career for a while I think.  

Scorpions?  Really?


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 21, 2014)

Harry Dresden said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Harry Dresden said:
> ...



People keep saying this.  To which Led Zeppelin songs are you referring to?


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 21, 2014)

Harry Dresden said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Never heard of UFO.


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 21, 2014)

Synthaholic said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > I don't understand how anyone could not like Led Zeppelin.  You must be lying.
> ...



Who is Gino Vannelli?  Don't know him either.  What does he do?


----------



## Harry Dresden (Sep 21, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > Harry Dresden said:
> ...


you betcha.....the Scorps are great.....Klaus Meine....great voice....


----------



## Synthaholic (Sep 21, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


He's not rock.  Just an example, since I think he should be much bigger than he is (he's still huge in northern Europe and Canada)


----------



## Harry Dresden (Sep 21, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



7 Songs That Led Zeppelin Ripped Off Genres Music Times


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 21, 2014)

Harry Dresden said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...



Not a big fan of the Scorpions.    I cannot pinpoint what it is.  It's not that I think they are bad, but there is just something.


----------



## Synthaholic (Sep 21, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> Never heard of UFO.


----------



## theDoctorisIn (Sep 21, 2014)

Synthaholic said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...



My friend's band opened for Mountain once. That was fun.

Dio sang with a lot of bands.. did you mean Elf?


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 21, 2014)

Harry Dresden said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Harry Dresden said:
> ...



Do you really consider that "stealing" other songs?  As the author said, he couldn't hear any similarities between most of the songs listed there.  Also, it is stated that the lyrics and melodies were changed, so how is that plagiarism?


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 21, 2014)

Even if Zeppelin did take some allowances with certain songs, it certainly doesn't take away from the fact that they were extremely talented, great showmen, innovative and unique for their time, as well as incredibly influential on many of today's musicians.  Not to mention, they are STILL popular even today among a lot of the generations who came after their hay day (like my generation) so give credit where credit is due!!!


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 21, 2014)

Synthaholic said:


> Q:  What has 9 arms and sucks?
> 
> A:  Def Leppard



I used to like Def Leppard when I was like 7 or 8 years old.  Lol!


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 21, 2014)

Synthaholic said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Never heard of UFO.



Well I didn't listen to the songs in their entirety, but they sound pretty good!  I really liked the sound of the first song.  I wonder why I've never heard of these guys before?


----------



## Harry Dresden (Sep 21, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


they lost more than once.....Willie Dixon got a nice hunk of cash i hear.....


----------



## Harry Dresden (Sep 21, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> Even if Zeppelin did take some allowances with certain songs, it certainly doesn't take away from the fact that they were extremely talented, great showmen, innovative and unique for their time, as well as incredibly influential on many of today's musicians.  Not to mention, they are STILL popular even today among a lot of the generations who came after their hay day (like my generation) so give credit where credit is due!!!


i am not taking anything away from them.....from 69 to about 74....they were great.....after that.....


----------



## Harry Dresden (Sep 21, 2014)

Synthaholic said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Never heard of UFO.


where is Schenker?......is this UFO of the 70's?.....


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 21, 2014)

Harry Dresden said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Even if Zeppelin did take some allowances with certain songs, it certainly doesn't take away from the fact that they were extremely talented, great showmen, innovative and unique for their time, as well as incredibly influential on many of today's musicians.  Not to mention, they are STILL popular even today among a lot of the generations who came after their hay day (like my generation) so give credit where credit is due!!!
> ...



I think Physical Graffiti is great, and I think that came out after 1974.  Lots of good songs on that album.


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 21, 2014)

The Rover, Custard Pie, The Wanton Song.  Those are GREAT tunes!


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 21, 2014)

^^^^  

Do people really think the Scorpions are better?


----------



## Harry Dresden (Sep 21, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> ^^^^
> 
> Do people really think the Scorpions are better?


than who?.....Zepplin?.....they were better live......i thought so anyway.....


----------



## Harry Dresden (Sep 21, 2014)

Harry Dresden said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


holy shit....that is him aint it?.....dyed his hair.....


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 21, 2014)

Harry Dresden said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > ^^^^
> ...



I like Led Zeppelin's music better.  That's what it comes down to me.  I like their style better too.  I can't stand that 80s style.  It was just . . . gay.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Sep 21, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



these guys are pure HARD Rock......


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 21, 2014)

Harry Dresden said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Harry Dresden said:
> ...



I've never been much of a Slayer fan.    There are only a few heavy metal bands that I like, and out of those only a few songs.  I really prefer classic rock, and I like grunge too.  I think maybe I like a little bit of everything.  Lol!


----------



## Harry Dresden (Sep 21, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


how about this one.....


----------



## Harry Dresden (Sep 21, 2014)

here is another good one from 1970....


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 21, 2014)

Harry Dresden said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Harry Dresden said:
> ...



  Not really.  That's not my type of song.

It's actually kind of disgusting now that I think about it.  I might enjoy it without the disgusting lyrics.


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 21, 2014)

Harry Dresden said:


> here is another good one from 1970....



I don't really think that sounds much like metal though.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Sep 22, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


lots of girls were and are like that.....but hey....Johnny is angry....


----------



## Harry Dresden (Sep 22, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > here is another good one from 1970....
> ...


never said it was....


----------



## Pogo (Sep 22, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> Even if Zeppelin did take some allowances with certain songs, it certainly doesn't take away from the fact that they were extremely talented, great showmen, innovative and unique for their time, as well as incredibly influential on many of today's musicians.  Not to mention, they are STILL popular even today among a lot of the generations who came after their hay day (like my generation) so give credit where credit is due!!!



Well --- yeah actually it does.

"Give credit where credit is due" is the ultimate irony considering...



ChrisL said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > well unfortunately lots of people have that opinion of Zeppelin.... maybe it has to do with the times they have been caught plagiarizing the old Blues guys....
> ...



Most of 'em, sadly.

Not just old blues guys were ripped off ... Bert Jansch, Anne Bredon (via Joan Baez), Jake Holmes, Richie Valens, Moby Grape... we did a thread on this back here.  Ironically the tune they were being sued for in the topic of that thread is one of the few that _isn't _directly ripped off.

The delicious hypocrisy of which is that when a group called Little Roger put out a version of Stairway using the lyrics from the Gilligan's Island theme song, LZ sued the pants off 'em.  The Jake Holmes and Moby Grapes and Anne Bredons and Bert Jansches got no such satisfaction.  And I believe it was Willie Dixon's publisher/record company that got the legal compensation rather than Willie himself.  But at least somebody somewhere got sump'm.

I came across a live album from a blues festival recorded around 1964 which, if you played the tracks in a certain order, gave you half of the first LZ album.  Wasn't the whole album since the folkier stuff (Joan Baez and Bert Jansch) weren't on it, but with the exception of the eminently forgettable throwaways "Good Times Bad Times" and "Your Time is Gonna Come", the rest of the LZ material was there, and done five years before LZ existed.  And when I say the same songs, I mean word for word lyric and note for note playing.


----------



## Ropey (Sep 22, 2014)

Bert Jansch  - Nottamun Town


Bob Dylan - Masters of War


This is commonplace. There's only a few chords guys.


----------



## Pogo (Sep 22, 2014)

Ropey said:


> Bert Jansch  - Nottamun Town
> 
> 
> Bob Dylan - Masters of War
> ...



THAT is.  But then....

​Even the _*title*_...

And then there was....
​Let's not take over this thread -- these and more are explored in the aforementioned thread.


----------



## Ropey (Sep 22, 2014)

> Let's not take over this thread -- these and more are explored in the aforementioned thread.



So, you stop posting about it. I posted to you who posted about it in response to others who posted about it.  This is an informative post.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Sep 22, 2014)

Pogo said:


> I go back to... let's see... Cream, Airplane, et al.  That's when I was a spectator, before the production daze.
> You, punk?
> Oh wait, that's right -- you weren't even alive yet.  Silly me.
> 
> DUMBbuttheadDUMBbuttheadDUMBbuttheadDUMBbuttheadDUMBbuttheadDUMBbutthead​



I figured you more of a Yani guy.....


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Sep 22, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Deep Purple are plagiarists.  (see Hush, derived from Lennon's A Day in the Life)



That's a stretch for even someone of your limited intellect.

I guess both songs DO have an A Major note in them - at which point the similarity ends.



> Not nearly to the extent Zeppelin were though.  Is that group of posers in the hall?
> I mean, if Pete Rose, all time baseball hitter, can't get into _his_ hall... the idiom is a joke.



Yeah, you hate Zep, we all know it.


----------



## Pogo (Sep 22, 2014)

Ropey said:


> > Let's not take over this thread -- these and more are explored in the aforementioned thread.
> 
> 
> 
> So, you stop posting about it. I posted to you who posted about it in response to others who posted about it.  This is an informative post.




Not really, but I gave you an "informative" just to bug you.  

You were the first to post video, and using one of LZ's victims so I had to set the record straight, pun intended -- but videos of LZ plagiarism could go on all day and night, and we already have a thread for that, so.....

Why do we say "set the record straight"?  Aren't records round?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Sep 22, 2014)

Moonglow said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > konradv said:
> ...



Alvin Lee, one of the greatest guitar players of all time. Iron Maiden owes EVERYTHING to Alvin Lee - as do the other heavy metal bands.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Sep 22, 2014)

Pogo said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Even if Zeppelin did take some allowances with certain songs, it certainly doesn't take away from the fact that they were extremely talented, great showmen, innovative and unique for their time, as well as incredibly influential on many of today's musicians.  Not to mention, they are STILL popular even today among a lot of the generations who came after their hay day (like my generation) so give credit where credit is due!!!
> ...


Dixon himself got an out of court settlement Pogo in 87.....from Zepp themselves for 2 songs.....the blues hall of fame ? said it was pretty hefty....he died in 92........


----------



## Harry Dresden (Sep 22, 2014)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


thats kinda debatable....TYA was not metal....but the guy most heavy metal guys from the 80's mention is Tony Iommi from Sabbath....


----------



## Ropey (Sep 22, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> > > Let's not take over this thread -- these and more are explored in the aforementioned thread.
> ...



Not really, but then you plagiarize at least as well as these guys do so I expect the record to be a bit off the tracking.

Which isn't straight. 

I just set that record straight.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Sep 22, 2014)

Ropey said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Ropey said:
> ...


----------



## Pogo (Sep 22, 2014)

Ropey said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Ropey said:
> ...




Cryptic, man.


----------



## Ropey (Sep 22, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



You've never set a record stylus for balance and anti-skate then. To set the tracking of record straight?


----------



## Pogo (Sep 22, 2014)

Oh I got the tracking part.  And well I remember that procedure, having spent some 25 years in radio stations.

I've been using linear tracking tonearms for the last 20 years or so though.  Only have one with a radial arm, and it's offline.


----------



## Darlene (Sep 22, 2014)

Why the hell would a rapper be inducted into the Rock and Roll Hall of Fame? Rap sucks.


----------



## Synthaholic (Sep 23, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


Well, you've heard of Michael Schenker, right?  He started with the Scorpions, then had his biggest success with UFO, then started his own band.

I think his brother is still playing guitar with the Scorps.


----------



## Synthaholic (Sep 23, 2014)

Harry Dresden said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


It should be...


----------



## Synthaholic (Sep 23, 2014)

Pogo said:


> The delicious hypocrisy of which is that when a group called Little Roger put out a version of Stairway using the lyrics from the Gilligan's Island theme song, LZ sued the pants off 'em.



I remember hearing that on Doctor Demento back in the late 1970s!


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 23, 2014)

Harry Dresden said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Harry Dresden said:
> ...



He seems to lack respect for women.


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 23, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> > Bert Jansch  - Nottamun Town
> ...



Yes, I can hear the similarities in these songs to the Led Zeppelin songs.  I think that they changed them and made them their own, but they probably still should have given some credit to the original artists because they obviously they used these songs as a springboard.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Sep 23, 2014)

Harry Dresden said:


> well unfortunately lots of people have that opinion of Zeppelin.... maybe it has to do with the times they have been caught plagiarizing the old Blues guys....



Zeppelin came out of the Yartdbirds. The British scene of the time, John Mayall and the Blues Breakers, Clapton, Beck, ALL of them, lifted heavily from Blues men. Clapton once remarked that "if music doesn't come from a Negro, I won't play it."  The whole scene didn't have a grasp on copyrights. Oh, and most of the Blues wasn't copyrighted back in those days. Further, the Blues men plagiarized each other just as openly as the Brits did.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Sep 23, 2014)

Harry Dresden said:


> these guys are pure HARD Rock......



No, they were Thrash Metal. Big difference.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Sep 23, 2014)

Harry Dresden said:


> thats kinda debatable....TYA was not metal....but the guy most heavy metal guys from the 80's mention is Tony Iommi from Sabbath....



Lee created the "shredding" style of two handed arpeggio that ALL metal depended on.

Sabbath brought the theatrics and style over substance element that dominated metal. The fact that Motley Crue ever sold a ticket to a show proves that theatrics and antics mattered nearly exclusively.

"The Archies" were more legitimate musicians than Motley Crue.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Sep 23, 2014)

Pogo said:


> Oh I got the tracking part.  And well I remember that procedure, having spent some 25 years in radio stations.



And you kept those floors mighty polished!


----------



## Pogo (Sep 23, 2014)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > well unfortunately lots of people have that opinion of Zeppelin.... maybe it has to do with the times they have been caught plagiarizing the old Blues guys....
> ...



That thar's called the "folk process" -- commonly shared phrases, verses or storylines.  And of course a narrow idiom of musical structure in common -- that's one level.

But taking entire lyrics, arrangements and melodies that a songwriter created on his/her own, that's quite another.  Jake Holmes, Bert Jansch, Anne Bredon, Moby Grape, Richie Valens, none of them were exercising that process; they were either writing originals or in Jansch's case an arrangement that was taken literally, note for note, and even two thirds of the _title_.

Bottom line, once they were called on it, those songwriting credits they awarded themselves started mysteriously showing up in the credits.  Bottom line, it was dishonest to claim they wrote all that stuff they knew damn well they didn't.


----------



## Pogo (Sep 23, 2014)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Oh I got the tracking part.  And well I remember that procedure, having spent some 25 years in radio stations.
> ...



You don't polish floors in a radio station.  And for good reason, one of which being acoustics, but it reminds me of a funny story.

I had a very spontaneous approach to doing a music show; mostly I would lead off with a tune and just listen for the record to tell me where we should go next -- wait for the Muse to speak.  This is a high-wire act, as sometimes She doesn't speak right away, and when you're responsible for the flow,  music tracks have a way of ending faster than their elapsed times indicate.  So one day the Muse gives me a brilliant idea for the next tune and I _think _I have time to go get it.  The library had 75,000 records and it took a little too long to find my quarry -- the record on the air was finishing.   So I come back to the board and as I turn the corner at a right angle I slip on the floor (probably a stray record cover) and go down splat.  But I managed to raise my arm from the floor and hit the start button on TT2 for the segue just in time, and nobody in the audience noticed a thing.

Sometimes you take one for the team.  If those floors had been waxed instead of carpeted, that might have happened daily.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Sep 23, 2014)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > well unfortunately lots of people have that opinion of Zeppelin.... maybe it has to do with the times they have been caught plagiarizing the old Blues guys....
> ...


Page is the only guy that came out of the Yardbirds.....Zepplin is much harder music....and they may have lifted from those guys but they gave them songwriting credit where it was due.....

*the Blues men plagiarized each other just as openly as the Brits did.*
you will have to show me examples.....Willie Dixon songs were Dixon songs....same with Robert Johnson,Elmore James....there were a few that were disputed because no one was sure who wrote them.....that was just a few.....i googled that and could not find anything.....so its up to you.....and according to the semi-documentary on the Blues on PBS which i saw on one of their pledge drives a few weeks back.....the early Blues record Companies owned many of the songs....Willie Dixon who was well aware of song theft formed his own publishing company in 1957  to protect his copyright interest in his own songs........


----------



## Harry Dresden (Sep 23, 2014)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > these guys are pure HARD Rock......
> ...


they are also listed in hard rock categories ......and just Metal....same with Priest....remember Jethro Tull was the first recipient of the Grammys 
*Best Hard Rock/Metal Performance*.....over Metallica....in 89.....


----------



## Harry Dresden (Sep 23, 2014)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > thats kinda debatable....TYA was not metal....but the guy most heavy metal guys from the 80's mention is Tony Iommi from Sabbath....
> ...


he was just one of the first rock guys to play that style....the guy who invented it was one of Alvins favorites Tal Farlow a jazz guitarist from the 40's-50's....if this is what you are talking about....


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Sep 23, 2014)

Harry Dresden said:


> Page is the only guy that came out of the Yardbirds.....Zepplin is much harder music....and they may have lifted from those guys but they gave them songwriting credit where it was due.....
> 
> *the Blues men plagiarized each other just as openly as the Brits did.*
> you will have to show me examples.....Willie Dixon songs were Dixon songs....same with Robert Johnson,Elmore James....there were a few that were disputed because no one was sure who wrote them.....that was just a few.....i googled that and could not find anything.....so its up to you.....and according to the semi-documentary on the Blues on PBS which i saw on one of their pledge drives a few weeks back.....the early Blues record Companies owned many of the songs....Willie Dixon who was well aware of song theft formed his own publishing company in 1957  to protect his copyright interest in his own songs........



Zeppelin was initially named "The New Yardbirds." Page was reforming the band,

As for plagiarism, be serious;

{
Noted blues author and producer Robert Palmer states "It is the custom, in blues music, for a singer to borrow verses from contemporary sources, both oral and recorded, add his own tune and/or arrangement, and call the song his own".[3] Folklorist Carl Lindahl, refers to these recycling of lyrics in songs as "floating lyrics". He defines it within the folk-music tradition as "lines that have circulated so long in folk communities that tradition-steeped singers call them instantly to mind and rearrange them constantly, and often unconsciously, to suit their personal and community aesthetics".[4] In 2012, when Bob Dylan was questioned over his alleged plagiarism of others music he responded, "It's an old thing – it's part of the tradition. It goes way back".[5] Princeton University professor of American history Sean Wilentz defended Dylan's appropriation of music stating "crediting bits and pieces of another's work is scholarly tradition, not an artistic tradition".[6] In 1998, B.B. King stated on the issue, "I don't think anybody steals anything; all of us borrow."[7]

}

Musical plagiarism - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia

It was just part of the genre.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Sep 23, 2014)

Harry Dresden said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Harry Dresden said:
> ...



Not a surprise.

There are 12 notes - only 12.

All music is derivative.


----------



## Pogo (Sep 23, 2014)

Harry Dresden said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Harry Dresden said:
> ...



Excellent.  

Alvin Lee sounding like Farlow on guitar and Mose Allison on vocal -- and not a bad Hammond part by Chic Churchill ...

​


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 23, 2014)

Synthaholic said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...



I never had, no, but I have now.


----------



## Synthaholic (Sep 24, 2014)

Most blues songs bore the hell out of me.  They all are basically the same progressions, with narcissistic soloing going on interminably.

Even worse than listening to it is having to play it.  Every time I sit in with a band they want to do a blues song.  Fuck that.


----------



## Synthaholic (Sep 24, 2014)

I know we are getting off-topic, but this band just started following me on Twitter, and asked for my opinion on their "tunage", as they put it:


Not really my kind of tunage but they sure have energy, I'll give them that.


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 24, 2014)

Synthaholic said:


> I know we are getting off-topic, but this band just started following me on Twitter, and asked for my opinion on their "tunage", as they put it:
> 
> 
> Not really my kind of tunage but they sure have energy, I'll give them that.



The beginning of that reminded me of Primus so much!


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 24, 2014)

Synthaholic said:


> Most blues songs bore the hell out of me.  They all are basically the same progressions, with narcissistic soloing going on interminably.
> 
> Even worse than listening to it is having to play it.  Every time I sit in with a band they want to do a blues song.  Fuck that.



Some are good.


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 24, 2014)

I posted this one in this thread or another thread (I can't keep all of the music threads straight, LOL), and it is beautiful IMO.    I think there are a lot of blues songs that are really, really good.


----------



## turtledude (Sep 24, 2014)

Harry Dresden said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Harry Dresden said:
> ...




and Jethro Tull not being in the RHOF is the real travesty.  They basically put Progressive rock on the map


----------



## Ropey (Sep 25, 2014)

[TBODY]
[/TBODY]


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 25, 2014)

turtledude said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...



You're probably right.  While I'm not a big fan (my father was though), I can appreciate their influence on today's music.


----------



## turtledude (Sep 25, 2014)

Ropey said:


> [TBODY]
> [/TBODY]




another good one


----------



## Harry Dresden (Sep 26, 2014)

Synthaholic said:


> Most blues songs bore the hell out of me.  They all are basically the same progressions,* with narcissistic soloing going on interminably.*
> 
> Even worse than listening to it is having to play it.  Every time I sit in with a band they want to do a blues song.  Fuck that.


and of course no rock guitarist could be accused of this....


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 26, 2014)

turtledude said:


> Ropey said:
> 
> 
> > [TBODY]
> ...



Meh, they're okay.  I'm not a big fan of the flute though.


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 26, 2014)

Harry Dresden said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > Most blues songs bore the hell out of me.  They all are basically the same progressions,* with narcissistic soloing going on interminably.*
> ...



Good point.  Lol!  As if rockers are NOT narcissistic?    I think pretty much all celebrities, whether they be musicians, actors, dancers, whatever, are at least a TEENSY bit narcissistic because they have to be to "perform" for the public.


----------



## Harry Dresden (Sep 26, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...


i dont know of too many Blues guys from the 50's who played long drawn out guitar solos...


----------



## Synthaholic (Sep 27, 2014)

Harry Dresden said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Harry Dresden said:
> ...


32 bars is my upper limit, stretching my patience.


----------



## Pogo (Sep 28, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> Harry Dresden said:
> 
> 
> > Synthaholic said:
> ...



Eh--- not "all".  Some are definitely hopelessly infected with it but there are those in it for the art.


----------

